# [Xorg] (EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected.

## Chr0nos

bonjours, j'ai un "petit" probleme avec le laptop de ma mere que j'ai commencé a installer sous gentoo cette semaine: impossible de faire fonctioner Xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> la-yote linux # X
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.8.0
> 
> Release Date: 2010-04-02
> ...

 

pourtant j'ai bien compilé le noyeau:

 *Quote:*   

> la-yote linux # uname -a
> 
> Linux la-yote 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 3 23:27:30 Local time zone must be set--s i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

avec les fameuses options et kms 

la preuve:

 *Quote:*   

> la-yote linux # cat .config | grep KMS
> 
> CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m
> 
> # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS is not set
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> la-yote linux # lspci | grep VGA
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 

 

la machine est en ~x86, j'ai tenté un "emerge -1v $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)" mais aucun changement, autant dire: je patauge :s

----------

## El_Goretto

Raté, tu te focalises sur un warning, alors que c'est l'erreur qui est blocante:

```
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. 

Fatal server error:

no screens found 
```

----------

## Chr0nos

mais de nos jours le /etc/X11/xorg.conf n'es pas censé etre "facultatif" ?

----------

## El_Goretto

"De nos jours"... en 1.7.x, peut être, mais en 1.8.x, regarde mieux, ya des guides de migration et un thread dédié sur ce forum.  :Smile: 

----------

## Chr0nos

voila, j'ai fait un fichier de config en allan lire ici et la, toutefois: meme erreur :s

 *Quote:*   

> la-yote linux # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>  Identifier  "Card0"
> ...

 

je précise que je ne "migre" pas depuis un 1.7x mais que j'ai bel et bien nouvelement installé ce package sur une nouvelle config

----------

## nemo13

[quote="Chr0nos"]

 *Quote:*   

> la-yote linux # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>  Identifier  "Card0"
> ...

 pour ce que j'e m'en rappelle :

screen = device + monitor ;

il te manquerait donc la déclaration de ton device.

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen"
> 
>     Identifier     "Screen0"
> 
>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
> ...

 

A+

----------

## Chr0nos

merci pour les info mais:

 *Quote:*   

> la-yote ~ # X
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.8.0
> 
> Release Date: 2010-04-02
> ...

 

toujours le meme probleme :s

----------

